# seguir tratando



## kisiuchka

Hola a todos!Me gustaria saber , como se dice en italiano esta frase: yo no pude conseguir la visa pero voy a seguir tratando.
Existe en italiano algo como seguir + gerundio?
Gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

Las reglas del foro obligan a que primero des tú tu opción de traducción, para revisarla entre todos, y a que aportes suficiente contexto para saber de qué se está hablando. 
De todos modos la frase que has puesto en español es bastante inexacta ¿Por "visa" te refieres a la tarjeta de crédito o a un "visado"? ¿El verbo "tratar" es el correcto, o debería ser "intentar"? En todo caso ambos son transitivos, así que faltaría el O.D.


----------



## 0scar

kisiuchka said:


> Yo no pude conseguir la visa pero voy a seguir tratando.



La oración no tiene problemas, 99,9% que se refiere a la visa para poder entrar a otro país (¿EE.UU?), y de todas maneras no importa de que tipo de visa se trate a los efectos de la pregunta.
El tema no es dicutir si se dice visa o visado, de todas manera aclaro que en este país y en otros que conozco se dice visa.


----------



## kisiuchka

Neoromante ,si , quizas en España se dice visado, pero en otros paises se dice visa,  yo aprendí  en Argentina , por eso digo visa.El problema es que yo no se si existe esta construcción en italiano, no e como decirlo.
Gracias, Oscarsi si,el pais es  EE .UU


----------



## Geviert

Se refiere al visado (es una frase típica de esos avatares). Si fuese la tarjeta de credito sería un nombre propio: *V*isa. 

Dado que has declarado que no sabes cómo decirlo, imagino que sea legítimo ayudarte. En italiano dirás grosso modo:
_
Non sono riuscito a ottenere il visto / a farmi rilasciare il visto, ma ci proverò ancora. _


----------



## Neuromante

No, Óscar: En España, por extensión, se llama Visa a todas las tarjetas de crédito y además dudo que en tooooooodos los demás países se llame "visa" a un visado -Sobre todo porque es una forma coloquial-; en italiano no se llama igual a una tarjeta de crédito que a un visado de entrada. Además no todos los "visados" son el mismo, y mucho menos lo son todos para entrar a USA. 
Sí que importa a que tipo de "visa" se refiera a la hora de saber a qué se refiere. Además del error con los verbos *y las normas del foro, claro está*, que piden que se dé siempre el contexto.


Y por supuesto: Yo no estoy discutiendo si se dice "visa" o "visado" simplemente estoy señalando que esa frase (Al margen de estar gramaticalmente mal redactada) puede llevar a error, como mínimo a 45 millones de hispanoparlantes, si no es que a más. No entiendo a qué viene ese comentario/acusación tuyo.


----------



## Geviert

Sinceramente no se entiende el hilo paralelo sobre visado-visa. Los términos visa y visado pertenecen al castellano estándar: _visado es_ usado en LA como evidente sustantivación del participio, siendo _visa _la forma del nombre sustantivo. No sabía que en la zona de Canarias se usase la forma latinoamericana "visado", para decir _visa_, qué interesante (hubiese imaginado exactamente lo contrario). Es interesante notar que ambos términos tienen una difusión relativamente pareja, por lo tanto debería ser comprensible para cualquier hispanohablante (en una o en la otra variante, es indiferente). Regresando a la frase del hilo, ¿podría alguien explicarme por favor dónde está mal escrita? la leo mil veces y no entiendo el error con los verbos. Fuera de la duda Visa/visa que, imagino, fue solo una falta de atención en la lectura, yo entiendo  _seguir tratando_ en el sentido de _procurar_ (nuevamente) _el logro de algún fin.   _


----------



## Neuromante

*Tratar*, en este contexto, sería verbo transitivo. Mayor error que no ponerle un complemento objeto a un verbo transitivo... Lo expliqué en el primer post del hilo. Además, el verbo correcto es "*intentar*" aunque le seguiría faltando el complemento. Podría ser "seguiré tratando de conseguirlo/obtenerlo", pero en ese caso se trata del verbo "conseguir" "obtener" y llevan el complemento "lo".
...Seguiré tratando... ¿*Qué* seguirás tratando? Falta un pedazo de frase, es evidente.
Y, al margen de la gramática: "Tratar" no es correcto, no viene a cuento ese verbo. 


Y jamás he dicho que en Canarias se use "visado" para decir "visa", aunque deberías aclarar cual de los diversos significados de "visa" usas en cada momento, porque quizás lo que estás diciendo es algo distinto de lo que a simple vista parece, y, si piensas que pueda llevar a un segundo debate, quizás mejor en un hilo distinto. En todo caso: Insisto. Me he limitado a señalar que en la frase de la duda hacía falta el contexto y lo repito: Hay demasiado millones de hispanoparlantes que tendrían que pararse a buscar segundos significados antes de llegar a la conclución de que no se está hablando de una tarjeta de crédito como para decir que *no* hay demasiado millones de hispanoparlantes que tendrían que pararse a...etc, etc.
No hay ningún hilo paralelo por mi parte Me atengo a la duda del hilo, a las normas del foro y a responder a otros foreros.


En todo caso: *Ya explicó Kisiuchka a qué se refería.*


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría _...pero continuare tratando=...ma continuerò a provare_


----------



## Geviert

En mi opinión se está confundiendo entre verbo y *perífrasis verbal*. _Seguir+gerundio _(seguir tratando) es una perífrasis verbal que puede prescindir del objeto directo en la forma _seguir tratando de_ + verbo al infinito, que es el caso de la frase del hilo precisamente. Se trata de una perífrasis verbal coloquial más usada que la formas cultas _continuar+gerundio, proseguir+gerundio. ¿*Qué *seguirás tratando? _nos preguntamos. Respuesta_: de conseguir la visa. _En la frase que nos ocupa,_ la visa_ puede sobreentenderse perfectamente gracias a la (otra) perífrasis verbal (aspectual indeterminada) que introduce la frase: ir+gerundio (*voy a *seguir tratando). 

 ¿Cuáles son, por lo demás, los diversos significados del término específico _*v*isa_?* V*isa  (con mayúscula) además de ser un nombre propio es una marca registrada (no me pareció muy evidente al inicio). ¡Me  preocuparía sinceramente si hubiera un millón de hispanohablantes que  presentasen la tarjeta Visa al pasar por el control de frontera! .


----------



## Neuromante

Y dale:
Visa, escrito sin mayúsculas; escrito "visa" se usa como genérico para todas las tarjetas de crédito, por lo tanto puede haber confusión. Si tú no lo usas así, tú no tendrás con fusión, pero haberla la hay.

Y dale:
"Seguir tratando" requiere el objeto directo. Se ve a simple vista. Por supuesto que si no lo pones se entiende a qué te refieres, pero no porque esté bien dicho, simplemente porque el que escucha pasa por alto el error; que se supone que si es capaz de entender un idioma la cabeza le alcanza para hacerlo. No es más usada que la forma culta, es un error para nada usado fuera de su cualidad de error. Claro que casi todos los errores son "formas no cultas", en eso debo darte la razón; aunque no siempre son formas incultas".


Una pequeña corrección:
_ ¿*Qué *seguirás tratando? _nos preguntamos. Respuesta_: _de_ conseguir la visa.
_Es en italiano donde habría que poner la preposición.


----------



## infinite sadness

0scar said:


> Yo diría _...pero continuare tratando=...ma continuerò a provare_


In italiano "continuerò a provare" è una frase insolita, perché suona come incompleta. Invece è molto usuale dire "continuerò a provar*ci*"


----------



## Neuromante

infinite sadness said:


> In italiano "continuerò a provare" è una frase insolita, perché suona come incompleta. Invece è molto usuale dire "continuerò a provar*ci*"


Exactamente lo mismo que sucede con la frase en español.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Allora la costruzione _futuro + gerundio _non è per niente comune nell'italiano?

Per esempio, _continuerò provando (ad ottenere la visa) _è insolita?


----------



## dirk_mdn

Sì, è una costruzione insolita se non errata. 

P.S.: ottenere _il visto_.


----------



## Blechi

infinite sadness said:


> In italiano "continuerò a provare" è una frase insolita, perché suona come incompleta. Invece è molto usuale dire "continuerò a provar*ci*"


 
Scusa Infinite Sadness ... Io non trovo inusuale la frase "continuerò a provare". Magari direi "Tenterò ancora / Non mi arrendo / Non lascio perdere", ma il -ci non mi sembra imprescindibile.


ilhermeneuta said:


> Allora la costruzione _futuro + gerundio _non è per niente comune nell'italiano?
> 
> Per esempio, _continuerò provando (ad ottenere la visa) _è insolita?



La costruzione è errata in italiano. Te lo ha già detto un altro membro, ma voglio confermarlo.


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Una pequeña corrección:
> _ ¿*Qué *seguirás tratando? _nos preguntamos. Respuesta_: _de_ conseguir la visa.
> _Es en italiano donde habría que poner la preposición.


No, Neuro, la preposición acá está bien colocada, con "intentar" no iría, pero con "tratar", sí.  Te copio la definición correspondiente a este uso, del diccionario de WR:

*tratar*
10 intr. Procurar el logro de algún fin:
_trata de portarte bien_.

Y quiero destacar además que, en esta acepción, es un verbo intransitivo.


----------



## Geviert

Yo ya no insisto, es como argumentar al viento. Confío solo en el buen discernimiento del lector.


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> No, Neuro, la preposición acá está bien colocada, con "intentar" no iría, pero con "tratar", sí.  Te copio la definición correspondiente a este uso, del diccionario de WR:
> 
> *tratar*
> 10 intr. Procurar el logro de algún fin:
> _trata de portarte bien_.
> 
> Y quiero destacar además que, en esta acepción, es un verbo intransitivo.


La preposición estaría bien si lo escrito fuera:
_*Tratando* de conseguir la visa._
Como no pone "tratando"; no va la preposición: Porque si la pones, se trataría del verbo "de conseguir"¿? que no existe. Jamás he dicho que no sea "tratar de"; he dicho que lo que había escrito ahí, concretamente eso, estaba mal.


----------



## Geviert

... y pensar que he repetido en la explicación la misma lógica discursiva _pregunta-respuesta_ que se ha usado (y que Honey bien ha notado), para hacer notar implícitamente al lector lo indefendible. Pero bueno, con este hilo secundario ya estamos en el forum solo español, por lo tanto mis saludos, señores míos.

PS. no se olvide de negar (cfr. #8) de nuevo el verbo _tratar _que señala nuevamente Honey al final. Será un buen ejercicio para el lector que aprende italiano.


----------

